
Find Technology Conference Discounts with "Conference Deals" - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/07/15/find-ticket-discounts-technology-conference-deals/
======
viraptor
Cool idea, but unfortunately US-centric. I'd like to see the same for
Europe...

~~~
Cmccann7
Do you have any large tech conferences in Europe to recommend?

Send me a note or if anyone wants to recommend a deal you can fill out the
form here [https://startupdigest.wufoo.com/forms/request-a-
conference-d...](https://startupdigest.wufoo.com/forms/request-a-conference-
deal/) (it's also on the deals page).

After we will direct call the organize and get a deal for you :) We have an
international subscriber base so having these events is important for us.

